# Apology for my abscense lately



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I just want to apologize for my abscense lately. It is a very difficult time for us at the moment as we sit and watch our life savings deminish rapidly due to the economic downturn.
If we didn't have our two sweet little boys to cheer us up I think we would just sit and stare at the walls in disbelief. Most of the money I brought across from home has shrivelled before my eyes and our retirement is looking very glum right now.
Our stock broker says to hang in there and things will get better soon, but that is no consellation for the huge amount we have lost and are still losing.
I know we are not the only ones in this situation and I do pray that anyone else going through it will soon see a turn around and get back to where they were financially.
Please don't think for one minute that I am purposely staying away, I just find it difficult to get motivated with anything right now, but hopefully when all is better in the world around us I will regroup and find the desire to take part in all that I love to do.

Janet and the boys


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi! I wasn't here when you were, just recently joined and LOVE it here.

I feel for you and hope with all hope, that things turn around for you and all those in the same situation.

I have great hope that things WILL get better...and sending some hope and good thoughts to you.

Hang in there!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Janet. I'm sorry. If it helps, you know the old saying "misery loves company"? Well there are alot of us in your same situation. Maybe not all in the same age bracket, but it's still scary at any age. So we can have a grand party! It's going to get better. It just has to. That's what I keep telling myself anyway!  Don't stay away. It's times like these that friends are so very important. Sending you many, many hugs!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

believe me, i truly sympathize. i won't go into details, but i'm having a bit of a time myself.

keep your head up, things _have_ to get better...for the both of us.

:grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm trying to go by the advice not to open the statements or dwell on the stockmarket new. Good luck to you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending you lots of positive thoughts that things will turn around soon for you. We miss you and hope you'll join us again soon! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I FOR ONE WONT LOOK AT MY 401K .SOME OF MY CO-WORKERS DID AND FREAKED OUT.SO I KEEP ON PRAYING THAT IT WILL TURN AROUND. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and your hubby Janet :grouphug: This time is so hard on everyone & I sure hope things turn around for you real soon rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :heart: :grouphug: 

Keep letting your sweet boys cheer you up. If I need a cheer-up, I will spend 20 minutes of concentrated "Tucker Time". 
At this point, my H would say, "How could you possibly spend MORE time with him? But I mean i put everything aside and 
do something just with him-no other distractions.
After talking things over with him, I always feel so much more hopeful.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Nov 16 2008, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671586


> Hi everyone, I just want to apologize for my absense lately. It is a very difficult time for us at the moment as we sit and watch our life savings deminish rapidly due to the economic downturn.
> If we didn't have our two sweet little boys to cheer us up I think we would just sit and stare at the walls in disbelief. Most of the money I brought across from home has shrivelled before my eyes and our retirement is looking very glum right now.
> Our stock broker says to hang in there and things will get better soon, but that is no consellation for the huge amount we have lost and are still losing.
> I know we are not the only ones in this situation and I do pray that anyone else going through it will soon see a turn around and get back to where they were financially.
> ...


Janet, I understand where you're coming from as I'm close to retirement too and am bummed out that I can't retire at the age I'd planned on retiring and diligently saved to do so. I'm mad at the the guys who made big commissions off me, at the executives who earned huge salaries and bonuses and at everyone else responsible for this world-wide mess. Yes, the markets will recover but how many years will it take to get back to where we were? Last bear it took me 5 years. Not only are individual's funds invested in this mess but also pension plans and universal government pension plans. This disaster is huge and will likely affect people more than they realize right now. Have I already mentioned how MAD I am at the hgh flying, high paid, GREEDY jerks who set this in motion?

Thank goodness for our Malts.........little sanity saviors in disguise. Please come by more often. You're not alone.

Cathy

[attachment=43789SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My husband's 401K took a huge hit... but I will not think about it... if I did it would depress me, too! 

I hope that you and all of the rest of us who are feeling the pinch of this mess can make peace with it,
since we are powerless to change anything that's happening. We're all in this together, though, so
come back to SM and vent... we'll all join you and maybe it will cheer you up!!!

I sincerely hope that you feel better...

Debbie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The Economy makes me :exploding: 
I hope things get better soon.:sorry: 
:grouphug: We miss you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Nov 16 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671630


> Janet, I understand where you're coming from as I'm close to retirement too and am bummed out that I can't retire at the age I'd planned on retiring and diligently saved to do so. I'm mad at the the guys who made big commissions off me, at the executives who earned huge salaries and bonuses and at everyone else responsible for this world-wide mess. Yes, the markets will recover but how many years will it take to get back to where we were? Last bear it took me 5 years. Not only are individual's funds invested in this mess but also pension plans and universal government pension plans. This disaster is huge and will likely affect people more than they realize right now. Have I already mentioned how MAD I am at the hgh flying, high paid, GREEDY jerks who set this in motion?
> Thank goodness for our Malts.........little sanity saviors in disguise. Please come by more often. You're not alone.
> Cathy[/B]


 :smmadder: You're right Cathy, MAD, MAD, MAD!! We were supposed to retire next summer when Doug turns 66.....won't be happening. He is really depressed. I feel helpless. I'm the one responsible for our finances. Makes me feel like it is my fault he will have to keep working. Of course that is silly, but hard to overcome. He is gone on the road (truck driver) and I'm here trying to keep things together. Makes me wish we were still in our 30's so we would have time to recover. If it wasn't for Shoni I would really be in trouble.

Bless you Shon-Shon. I couldn't ask for a sweeter buddy. :wub2: 

Sorry it is bumming you out Janet. Somehow we will all get through this. ......Maybe. :huh:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i totally understand myself...times are tight and it isnt fun. i do agree that these fluffs help out a lot! hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Janet, I know how you feel. The only difference is that I am still working, and hope and pray that by the time I retire (more than 20 years from now) that the market will have corrected. At least that's what my financial guy keeps telling me. There's a show on MSNBC with a segment called "Talk Me Down", and that's the way I feel about the current financial situation - somebody needs to talk me down!

I hope, for everyone's sake, that the market turns around, and fast. But, I fear it won't be so very fast.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm sorry Janet. I have a friend that lost $300k :shocked: I have nothing, no savings or 401K , I have a little job that I wonder every day if it will last another week. I have no idea what to do, there is just no jobs right now, I look, and there is nothing for me. thank God I have a couple of credit cards. hope things get better for everyone :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Janet, hon, I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is out there. I'm now working full time again and didn't think I would ever have to be in this situation until my kids were grown. It's been a very big adjustment for us. But we were starting to sink financially and we had to do what we had to do.
I hope things get better for you and for all of us soon. Hang in there--we are here for you!
Lots of love-- :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: sorry things are so bad,and you fell so down .your with friends here :heart: jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hang in there, times are tough for everyone. My mom is retired and she is watching her money just dissapear i for one won't look at my 401k or my profit sharing. Just remember that you have friends here and we know how you feel and yes thank goodness for our furbabies. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet,
I think you have a lot of company in similar circumstances. .... and financial 'insecurity' IS a stressful situation. We aren't nearly as 'sound' as I had felt we would be at our stage in life But thank God not into debt at all. I've made up my mind there is little I can do in the "big-picture" but am working on a budget for after the holidays.Have already semi-started in preparation... but have some one-time things coming up in Dec.
However, Starting in January I am taking all yearly bills and dividing into 12 and 'paying ourselves' so when the 'biggies' hit we are ready. I am creating a food budget and sticking to it!!!! ( That is a big ticket item here and I know I can do much better without depriving ourselves... just wiser shopping!) I am including 'fun and entertainment ( dinners out, buying CDs etc.... if we run out we don't get anything till the next month's 'allotment' .. that's it! .. and one of the most important.. I'm doiing a savings..again paying into savings just as if it was a bill. 
We each will get some small amount 'for anything' spending money..but if it goes.. that's it! .. No impulsive buying if our allowance is gone! 
I did this way back when we first bought our house and we were very 'tight' financially.. we sunk everything we had into the house . I was surprised how well we made out and how quickly our savings added up. I realized how much we spent on stuff that we didn't need! It actually was rather 'fun' to meet the challenges of the various restrictive categories of spending.... so I'm trying to get myself in that same mindset once again. 
I plan to retire in a couple more years and I want to get into the habit NOW! of being a bit more wise in spending habits. We've been very blessed and could 'fairly-well" indulges ourselves as we wanted. We technically could now, within reason, ..BUT I'm thinking to the future and the instability. 
I guess I feel we really don't have much choice! ....and if things turn around great!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 16 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671679


> Janet,
> I think you have a lot of company in similar circumstances. .... and financial 'insecurity' IS a stressful situation. We aren't nearly as 'sound' as I had felt we would be at our stage in life But thank God not into debt at all. I've made up my mind there is little I can do in the "big-picture" but am working on a budget for after the holidays.Have already semi-started in preparation... but have some one-time things coming up in Dec.
> However, Starting in January I am taking all yearly bills and dividing into 12 and 'paying ourselves' so when the 'biggies' hit we are ready. I am creating a food budget and sticking to it!!!! ( That is a big ticket item here and I know I can do much better without depriving ourselves... just wiser shopping!) I am including 'fun and entertainment ( dinners out, buying CDs etc.... if we run out we don't get anything till the next month's 'allotment' .. that's it! .. and one of the most important.. I'm doiing a savings..again paying into savings just as if it was a bill.
> We each will get some small amount 'for anything' spending money..but if it goes.. that's it! .. No impulsive buying if our allowance is gone!
> ...


Would you believe I've done the exact same thing? A year ago I bought a financial managment program called Quicken but never set it up. Years ago I'd used it faithfully to help me keep track of money and keep me on a savings routine. Last weekend I took the bull by the horns and began using it. Doing this small step feels good and is helping me have some control over the little piece of my life that I can control. 

Cathy

[attachment=43794SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Nov 16 2008, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671679


> Janet,
> I think you have a lot of company in similar circumstances. .... and financial 'insecurity' IS a stressful situation. We aren't nearly as 'sound' as I had felt we would be at our stage in life But thank God not into debt at all. I've made up my mind there is little I can do in the "big-picture" but am working on a budget for after the holidays.Have already semi-started in preparation... but have some one-time things coming up in Dec.
> However, Starting in January I am taking all yearly bills and dividing into 12 and 'paying ourselves' so when the 'biggies' hit we are ready. I am creating a food budget and sticking to it!!!! ( That is a big ticket item here and I know I can do much better without depriving ourselves... just wiser shopping!) I am including 'fun and entertainment ( dinners out, buying CDs etc.... if we run out we don't get anything till the next month's 'allotment' .. that's it! .. and one of the most important.. I'm doiing a savings..again paying into savings just as if it was a bill.
> We each will get some small amount 'for anything' spending money..but if it goes.. that's it! .. No impulsive buying if our allowance is gone!
> ...


You have great wisdom Terry, we too are budgeting but only because I have had to pull in the reins with Gary.
When I finally went and got my IL drivers' license he wanted to go straight out and buy me a new car, he even went to the car yard and put a deposit on a Prius 2009, for which I am grateful but I just couldn't let him spend that much money on something we can do without, not only that I am managing the Yukon fine and now that at least gas is cheaper that's not an issue.
We have lost well in the 100's K so far and that's what is really so depressing, not as though it was easy to come by, we both worked hard for it and our parents before us as well.
I would love to put Gary on a budget like yours but find that difficult to do sometimes cos he isn't used to pulling in the reins.
Our stock broker is hopeful the markets will turn around soon and he says they have hit bottom and should bounce back early next year, I just wish I could share in his optimism, even though he also has lost a massive amount himself he seems very hopeful we can all weather the storm and come through in tact.
Being that we are both retired that's what makes it harder on us, but thankfully like you Terry we are debt free so we can rein in and watch our spending, but it's just so scary for everyone at the moment and I pray that all who are losing money in their savings and 401Ks etc. will see a recovery very soon.

You are all such sweet people and good friends, you have made me feel a little more cheerful with your kind thoughts and words, I know we are all in this together and I agree, friendships at this troubled time are most important, and talking and sharing our troubles does help alleviate the pain.

Thanks for being there and listening to my whining, you are all the greatest :grouphug: s to you all...
:SM Rocks!: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet, my hubby tends to go back and forth... is almost "too much' in the 'cutting back'.. like 'spending on things in order to 'save' becasue somebody told them they did it.... but for our lifestyle isn't always practical.... then on the other hand he'll see something that is 'frivilous' and unpractical and goes 'oh what the heck' type of thinking. 
I handle the finances.. and pay all the bills. I've started making him at least look at the charge bills item by item! ... he didn't realize how little bits here and there add up to a large sum at the end of the month. 
If he goes shopping and something is on sale.. he'll buy it even if it's something we don't use... or already have enough to last us till we croak! LOL 

Thankfully at our age our 'desires' are much less than they used to be when we were younger. The 'simple-life' is very appealing to us now. I love a quiet afternoon snuggling with the little twirps over going out and about! 
Not to say I don't have my moments of stress and worry of the 'what ifs' and what will happen...but I do catch myself because I know in reality I have no control over it! 
I guess like Cathy said... my doing this 'budget' allows me to feel I'm at least doing 'something'... having a bit of control in an out of my control situation. I know getting myself into a twit will have no affect on anything when I wake up the next morning!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sorry Janet :grouphug: It must be TERRIBLE for those close to retirement :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Janet, I'm right beside you friend. Same "boat" here and Michigan is a state suffering even more!!! 
We are hurting also and both really depressed. 
Hugs to you and positive thoughts and prayers coming from Bob and Marsha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Nov 16 2008, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671738


> Janet, I'm right beside you friend. Same "boat" here and Michigan is a state suffering even more!!!
> We are hurting also and both really depressed.
> Hugs to you and positive thoughts and prayers coming from Bob and Marsha[/B]


Thank you Bob and Marsha, I know we are all hurting so badly at the moment but we just have to really pray hard that this whole mess will clear up very soon. I know there are some who are in a lot worse situation than we are and I pray for them all, it just hurts to see all our life savings vanish and our hopes and dreams for a good future deminish day after day.

Let's all pray that it's going to turn around very soon, maybe next year will bring better days for all rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

{{{{{Hugs}}}}} You are not alone. This whole economic situation that is occurring in the USA is depressing my husband and I as well.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:sLo_grouphug3: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hang in there everyone, we bought a house in June and the market value has gone down $10,000 on it and still dropping  we are retired and have been for 12 years, hubby was able to retire at 50, it was hard to adjust but we tightened the belt and are hanging in there. We need to all pray for our country and this world we live in, hugs to all of you


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm another one in that boat. It's awful and depressing. We lost a lot of money the last time the market did this. Everyone said to let it ride and we did. That didn't work well for us and we never did get back to where we were. We changed brokerages a little over a year ago. We've steadily lost money and now we're back to losing a lot of money. It makes me physically sick. This time after we lost way more than we could afford to lose I made my husband pull out what was left and put it in something safe. He was going to retire next year but now we're not sure, he may work a little longer. We have enough left that he can but it won't be anything like it would have been if we hadn't lost such a large sum both times. It makes me so mad too! It's not right to work all your lives and then something like that happen. TG we didn't have all our money on the market. The thing is when you're close to retirement you don't have time for it to "come back". 
I'm sorry for you, for us and for everyone that is looking at retirement and then lost their money. It's just so sad for everyone.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: to everyone


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Janet, I know this is little help but, there are many right where you are... please do NOT feel you are alone.

I have worried myself half to death about so many that are going through this. Just think about the young people just starting out that put so much into school and have this world to look forward to. :huh: 

We have watched the "value" of our home drop from $745,000.00 to about half that... and that is dizzy making. Personally though I would rather have "real life" values placed on things then "sky high wishful" values to begin with.

I hope that with careful oversight now, things can turn around. And everyone is able to learn a lesson from these issues. It's all very scary to say the least.

God bless you,
Melanie


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Janet - we are all in a situation - we lost alot back in 2000 - but we were ok to financially to move away from Michigan and buy a beautiful home - we've done well with the home as prices soared after we bought it and have not dropped too much.

We are closing down our jewellery shop right after the Xmas rush, it's been dead for the past few months and if we both didn't get away to Sydney, I think my husband was going to have a breakdown, all those hours he works and hardly 5 people walk in all day - I'm talking 10-9pm .. thank God for the internet at work or we'd both be cuckoo by now.

The store is costing more in rent and employees than what we are actually making.

I hope for you sake and all our sakes this world turns around, I was just talking to a friend in Sydney who was upset that his company had to let go some of their sales staff, he's very hurt and feels guilty over losing some good employees but I had to convince him that it wasn't his fault and they know that.

Hugs to you and I hope you know you have some great friends (Aussie and multicultural) here that care about you.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Big hugs to you Janet ... yes, I do know exactly what you're going through. I pray that things make a significant turnaround for you very soon!! Hang in there ... and yes, we do miss you when you're not around - so please do come and visit us when you can. :flowers:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I cant stand these types of injustices - you work hard your entire life to try to get ahead & make a life for yourself ... then when you reach the age when you are _supposed_ to be able to sit back & enjoy your retirement, enjoy the fruits of your labour, then you get thrown this type of curve ball - its just not fair!!


Hang in there Janet!! :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: It is a scary time, thats for sure!


----------

